# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  النفط في السودان .. قبل و بعد أحداث هجليج

## ود الخلا

*
عمليات تهيئة الخام ليصبح صالحاً للتصدير تتم في مرحلتين..
الأولى تسمى (المعالجة الحقلية) و يتم فيها فصل الغازات و الماء عن الخام لتصل  نسبة الماء إلى حوالى 5% ..
الثانية (المعالجة المركزية) و فيها تصل نسبة الماء إلى 0.05% و تعتمد على كفاءة أجهزة الوحدة...
إذا من حيث الأهمية فإن (المعالجة المركزية) هى أهم من (المعالجة الحقلية) .. لأن كفاءتها هي من تحدد سعر بيع الخام...
ككل في السودان هناك أربعة شركات رئيسية (تمتلك) حقول .. و هي:
1/  النيل الكبرى (180 -200 ألف برميل).. و هي التي تنقسم حقولها بنسبة 70% و  30% للجنوب و الشمال ع التوالي.. و الحقل به حوالى أربعة حقول فرعية هي  (الوحدة و دفرة و نيم و هجليج) كلها تتبع للجنوب عدا هجليج و جزء من دفرة  .. لكل حقل هناك وحدة معالجة (حقلية) و لكن الوحدة (المركزية) تقع في هجليج  .. أي في دولة الشمال...
2/ النيل الأبيض (30 ألف)... و تمتلك حقل  ثارجاس و يقع بالكامل في الجنوب و به وحدة معالجة حقلية و مركزية..و يتم  التصدير مع أنبوب النيل الكبرى..
3/ بترو انرجي (70 ألف) .. و يقع  بالكامل في الشمال و به جميع الوحدات و هو مملوك بالكامل  للصينيين و هو  الذي يرفد مصفاة الخرطوم بخام التكرير..
4/ حقل بترودار (290 ألف) و يقع  بالكامل في الجنوب عدا بعض الآبار المستكشفة مؤخراً بمنطقة (الراوات) جنوب  كوستي.. و تقع وحدة معالجته الحقلية في حقوله الفرعية (موليتا و فلوج و  قمري و عدارييل) .. أما المركزية فتقع في في الجبلين .. أي شمال السودان..
إذا فإن وحدتي المعالجة المركزية للخام المستخرج من الحقلين الرئيسيين تقعان في حدود الشمال..
عليه..  لن يستطيع جنوب السودان الإستفادة من الخام بالتصدير إلا بإنشاء وحدتي  معالجة مركزية لكل من حقول الوحدة (النيل الكبرى) و حقول ملوط (بترودار)  ... هذا غير إنشاء أنبوب ضخ و محطات ضخ.. و يتطلب الإنشاء ما جملته على  أحسن الإحتمال 10 أشهر صاااافية غير ما يتطلبه التصميم و التصنيع من زمن و  بما أن الخريف في منطقة البحيرات يتواصل 8 شهور فإن إحتمال إكتمال بناء هذا  الوحدات يتطلب ثلاث سنوات كاملة ..
عليه السيناريوهات الواردة هي:
1/  طرد الشركات الصينية و إحلالها بشركات غربية ... و هذا أبعد الإحتمالات  كون الشركات الغربية تخضغ لقوانين (التأمين) و في مثل هذه المناطق فإن كلفة  التأمين عالية .. مع العلم بأن الكمية ليست بالواعدة..و أيضاً (المضخات)  في الآبار 60% منها صينية..و بعد المسافة في باطن الأرض التي تصل في بعض  الآبار إلى (1800 متر)...مما يتطلب زمن إضافي للإبدال...
2/ التقارب مع  الخرطوم برعاية (صينية) تكون مشروطة من قبل الجنوب للصينين بتصميم و تنفيذ  بنى تحتية تسمح بتصدير نفط الجنوب عبر سواحل المحيط الهندي.... مقابل قبول  شروط الخرطوم لعبور النفط حتى إكتمال تنفيذ خط الجنوب..
و هذا هو الإحتمال المرجح و الذي (تلعب) ع أوتاره حكومة الخرطوم...
3/ بقاء الحال كما هو و يتم تسديد الفواتير من قبل سماسرة الحرب و جهات ذات مصلحة لإستمرار الوضع كما هو لكلا الطرفين..

في الجزء الثاني سأتناول الوضع في هجليج و الزمن اللازم لعودة الضخ... إن ربنا مد في الآجال

*

----------


## ود الخلا

*طبعا صاحب البوست .. سبع سنين داقش الخلا .. (حقل بترودار) .. 

و طبعا باقي الحقول شبهينا و اتلاقينا ..

و المعومات متاحة عبر المواقع الرسمية للحقول المذكورة..
فقط كل ما قمت بعمله هو تجميع المعلومات و صياغتها لتبسيطها لمن لا علاقة لهم بالمجال..

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بارك الله فيك 
ونرجو منك المزيد
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*ود الخلا سلمت يمينك 
فعلاً كلنا تقريباً بعيدين عن المجال 
وبي طرحك المميز قدرته تجاوب علي تساؤلات كتيره كانت محيرانا 
تستاهل كباية (ق) عن خالتك (ح)
الاختصارات اعلاه تجد اجوبتها في حدائق الهلتون الستره والفضيحه متباريات تهئ تهئ تهئ
قلت لي سبعه سنه في الخلا ود خلا جد جد . .
 أنت شكلك الا بورسودان الماوصلتها لكن اي ماسورة ركبتها تهئ تهئ تهئ
*

----------


## ود الخلا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

ود الخلا سلمت يمينك 
فعلاً كلنا تقريباً بعيدين عن المجال 
وبي طرحك المميز قدرته تجاوب علي تساؤلات كتيره كانت محيرانا 
تستاهل كباية (ق) عن خالتك (ح)
الاختصارات اعلاه تجد اجوبتها في حدائق الهلتون الستره والفضيحه متباريات تهئ تهئ تهئ
قلت لي سبعه سنه في الخلا ود خلا جد جد . .
 أنت شكلك الا بورسودان الماوصلتها لكن اي ماسورة ركبتها تهئ تهئ تهئ



:bngo9::bngo9::bngo9:
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حبابك يا باشمهندس وتسلم على المعلومات 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ود الخلا 
 الملف الشخصي  مشاهدة المشاركات  رسالة خاصة  إضافة إلى قائمة الإتصال 
 مريخي جديد
 
رقم العضوية : 2
المشاركات : 36 
التقييم : 50 Array
الجنس : امتداد ناصر
معدل تقييم المستوى 

معقول يا مجاهد عضوية رقم 2 و 36 مشاركة!!!
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*اجمالي الانتاج الذي ذكرته حوالي 490 الف برميل
وما ذكر في وسائل الاعلام 360 الف برميل 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله معلومات في غاية الاهميه 
تسلم ياهندسه وفي الانتظار
الليله الواحد يمشي يحشش للجماعه بالمعلومات دي ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## كسباوى

*تشكر للمعلومات الهامة و بارك الله فيك يارائع
*

----------


## kartoub

*تسلم ياحبيب علي الايضاح ونستنظر المذيد منك

*

----------


## مرهف

*حمدا لله علي السلامة مجاهد
الواحد كان خاطي يدو في قلبي ايام احداث هجليج 
كنت في بالنا 
ربنا يحفظكم ويعينكم
...
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور الباشمهندس ود الخلا . . . معلومات غاية الأهمية و كما قال الأخ مورتا ممكن نقشر بيها و نسطح بالجماعة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ود الخلا 
 الملف الشخصي  مشاهدة المشاركات  رسالة خاصة  إضافة إلى قائمة الإتصال  مريخي جديد
 
رقم العضوية : 2
المشاركات : 36 
التقييم : 50 Array
الجنس : امتداد ناصر
معدل تقييم المستوى 

معقول يا مجاهد عضوية رقم 2 و 36 مشاركة!!!




بالجد حاجه تحير ياشيخ طارق
الباشمهندس من المؤسسين يعني وبعيد عننا كل هذا البعد

الزول ده بخيل وللا شنو ياشيخ طارق ؟؟؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بخيل علينا بس يا كسلاوي 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الزول قال ليكم داقش الخلا سبعه سنوات
يعنى حا يكون فاضى ليكم

مشكور باشمهندس وجزاكم الله ألف خير !!
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسلم يا هندسه 
لكن سلفا اليوم في الصين
                        	*

----------

